# ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread



## Stingray (6. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin

Ich selber, habe bis jetzt nur kleinvieh gefangen. Aber das macht bekanntlich ja auch Mist. Aber es ist bestimmt interessant, was Ihr alle so aus dem Wasser zieht. Und mit was für einen Köder. *Also zeigt mal Eure Bilder* |wavey: !!!              

Zu meinen Bildern: Bonito ( auf Jig ), Common.- und Roundtailstingray ( Rochen) auf tote Makrele.

Gruß Stinray


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Feine Fische und Fotos, stingray!

Ich kann (leider) bislang nur mit diesem Blauhai von 196 cm und 34kg aufwarten - aber vermessen, getagt und sorgsam released  :


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Super Idee! Hier einige Impressionen von mir.
Bilder von mir gibt es hier zu sehen!


----------



## Stingray (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

@ Karsten_Berlin

Schöner Hai ! Die Rochen schwimmen auch wieder. Nur der Bonito nicht. Man war der lecker|supergri !!!

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Karstein (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

@ Sail: joooo, diesen Deinen Klassiker hatte ich damals schon genossen, gut geschrieben! 

@ stingray: das hätte ich wohl genauso gehandhabt - den Bonito fein in die Pfanne mit ein wenig Knofi und viel Öl, die Flügel an den Rochen dran gelassen und hinterhergewinkt! 

Damals in Irland musste ich mit ansehen, wie die Berufsfischer nur der Flossen wegen die Rochen "beschnitten" hatten und den lebenden Torso dem Meer zurückgegeben hatten - kein feines Bild...


----------



## karpfenwuerger (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Damals in Irland musste ich mit ansehen, wie die Berufsfischer nur der Flossen wegen die Rochen "beschnitten" hatten und den lebenden Torso dem Meer zurückgegeben hatten - kein feines Bild...




Das ist eine der größten Schweinereien. Solche Leute könnte ich auf der Stelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, oder würde es ihnen gefallen, sie lebendig zu beerdigen?


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Deshalb wird das jetzt auch verboten! Schaut mal auf der BGFC-Seite unter aktuell!


----------



## karpfenwuerger (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Link?


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

http://www.bgfc.de/BGFCD.htm


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Ich sehe hier wird mitgedacht!  |supergri  |supergri 
Besten Dank Heiko #6  #6  #6


----------



## Stingray (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Moin Moin

Keiner hat mehr Bilder ??? :c :c :c 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

dem  Manne kann geholfen werden:

http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=9882

http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=9883

http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=9865

http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=9808

http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=9555

http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=9567

Ich denke das reicht um träumen, erst mal.


----------



## Stingray (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

@ plaa Sawai

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe möchte auswandern |supergri |supergri |supergri  !

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Solange Du dem Forum treu bleibst, is alles in Ordnung:m


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

@Plaa Sawai

tolle Bilder .... aber warum angelt man dort mit so langen Ruten ?? Das sieht zum Teil so aus, als würde man sich damit keinen Gefallen tun.


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Hallo,

Ihr habt so wie so alle keine möglichkeit dort zu fischen - Die Fische sind in einer anderen Welt im Jahre 2547  |kopfkrat (siehe: posted: 22-10-2547, 20:52:51) gefangen worden     


Gruß

Martin    |wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Hi jetblack, so lang sind die garnicht, die da Poppern ( hehe nur Angeln ) benutzen Ruten so um die 2,70-3m, die mit dem jiggen ( pilken ) beschäftigt sind, benutzen Ruten um 2,40m.

Oh man jetzt seh ich's, ich wurde enttarnd :r . Ich hatte gehofft die mit Photoshop vergrößerten Fische fallen nicht auf, hab wohl vergessen den Zoomfaktor zu löschen, also die Fische wurden um 2547 mal vergrößert  .
Nein natürlich nicht, In Südostasien haben die ne andere Zeitrechnung, und die begann eben vor 254X Jahren, kann meine bessere Hälfte ja noch ma fragen.


----------



## Karstein (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

@ plaa sawai: erstklassige Bilder, wirklich sehenswert!  #6  #6 

Was ich noch nie gesehen habe bislang: die Mates spülen dem Fisch Seewasser durch´s Maul, damit er released werden kann nach dem Foto-Shooting, oder? Klappt das denn? Oder hat der Schlauch eine andere Bedeutung?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr habt so wie so alle keine möglichkeit dort zu fischen - Die Fische sind in einer anderen Welt im Jahre 2547  |kopfkrat (siehe: posted: 22-10-2547, 20:52:51) gefangen worden
> Gruß
> Martin    |wavey:



Im Gegensatz zu Dir sind wir ja noch jung, haben noch viel vor!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu Dir sind wir ja noch jung, haben noch viel vor! |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


haha...



			
				Karsten Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch nie gesehen habe bislang: die Mates spülen dem Fisch Seewasser durch´s Maul, damit er released werden kann nach dem Foto-Shooting, oder? Klappt das denn? Oder hat der Schlauch eine andere Bedeutung?


Ja so isses, einige werden entnommen, aber viele realesed. Der Schlauch spült ihm Frischwasser ins Maul.


----------



## Big Fins (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

hier noch was zum gucken:










immer dieser Beifang beim pilken tztztz


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Was ist das für ein Fische Heiko?


----------



## Stingray (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Sieht aus wie ein Amberjack !

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Hier noch mal drei Fische von Gran Canaria !
Common- und Roundtailstingray und ein kleiner Dolphin.

Gruß Stingray


P.S. leider nicht meine :c :c :c


----------



## Big Fins (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

aaah, doch noch jemand da |supergri . jo richtig Amberjack, gefangen in japanischen Küstengewässern.

Geile Fische Stingray #r , stellt doch jeder mal ruhig mehr Bilder rein.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> stellt doch jeder mal ruhig mehr Bilder rein.



 |good:   #6  |good:   #6  |good:   #6  |good:   #6  |good:   #6  |good:


----------



## gonzo (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Grüsse an alle

Komm dann wieder zum Thema zurück und zeig euch meinen ersten Little Tunnie.

hoffe dass es stimmt, ich denk es war ein Albacore. Wenn nicht bitte eine ID. danke


----------



## Stingray (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Habe gerade mal diesen alten Thread wieder gefunden. Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand Bilder #h .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Oh Gott sind wir alt.


----------



## Big Fins (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*





Was da wohl drann hängt? Drillfoto's sind ja auch mal nett.















Was die da gefangenhaben, kann man ja der Fantasie überlassen |rolleyes


----------



## Stingray (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

@ plaa Sawai

Finde das immer Irre wenn man sieht was man einer Stationärrolle alles zumuten kann. Der Wahnsinn !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Big Fins (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Das hat aber seinen Preis, auch wenn der woanders nicht so hoch ist wie in Europa .
Es macht schon Sinn in diesem Light Tackle Bereich "etwas" mehr in die Rolle und Rute zu investieren.  Ein Händler hat mir gerade erzählt, daß ein Kunde 90,-€ für die Reparatur der Spulenachse seiner Emblem 5000 zahlen mußte. Diese war wohl defekt nach einem größeren Fisch.


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Eigentlich geb ich direkte Link nicht gern ein, aber in dem Fall ne Ausnahme:
Light tackle vom feinsten:
http://www.siamfishing.com/content/view.php?id=320&cat=photo_out
http://www.siamfishing.com/content/view.php?id=321&cat=photo_out
http://www.siamfishing.com/content/view.php?id=319&cat=photo_out

Ich erwarte eure Opfergaben auf meinem Altar hrhr ^^


----------



## Sailfisch (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich geb ich direkte Link nicht gern ein, aber in dem Fall ne Ausnahme:
> Light tackle vom feinsten:
> http://www.siamfishing.com/content/view.php?id=320&cat=photo_out
> http://www.siamfishing.com/content/view.php?id=321&cat=photo_out
> ...



Meine Fresse, welch geile Fische. Insbesondere die Yellwofins im zweiten Link und die GT im dritten sind der Oberhammer. #6 #6 #6


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

ich dachte es wäre schlecht die rute über 90° zu belasten .... naja, ein bisschen zu light-tackled für meinen Geschmack...


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte es wäre schlecht die rute über 90° zu belasten .... naja, ein bisschen zu light-tackled für meinen Geschmack...


 Über 90° belasten und dann? ^^
Naja, zu lighttackled, kann mir schon denken worauf Du anspielst. Es ist aber auf den Fisch angepasst. Kannst das nicht mit den Leuten vergleichen, die mit Lighttackle versuchen Marline zu fangen. 
Das Gerät von der Rute und Rolle, über die Schnurr und Haken ist für diese Fische abgestimmt. Mit BigGame Ausrüstung kannste keine Doggi's jiggen/pilken oder den Popper für GT's werfen.


----------



## Sailfisch (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Das wäre doch auch mal was, mit der 130iger den Popperr werfen. Dann wird die Sache noch viel schweißtreibender als sie ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre doch auch mal was, mit der 130iger den Popperr werfen. Dann wird die Sache noch viel schweißtreibender als sie ohnehin schon ist.


 ^^
War vorhin in Kaltenkirchen bei Moritz und ne neue Shimano 80er Rute in der Hand gehabt. Das langt, wird wohl gut und gerne 6-7kg gewogen haben. Hab hier 5kg Hantelscheiben rumliegen und sind leichter :g.
So ne gute Popperrute bringt es da auf ca 400-500g, je teurer desto leichter.
*EDIT*
Sind doch leichter, wiegen 1,4kg, grad mal nachgeschaut auf der HP.
80R
*EDIT*
Meine 5kg Scheiben sind zu leicht ^^


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

in einem anderen Thread hieß es das eine Rute durch zu hohe Belastung (Biegung über 90°) langsam kaputtgeht


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Hieß es......aber die Ruten halten auch das auf lange sicht aus..extra abgestimmt, extra teuer


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hieß es......aber die Ruten halten auch das auf lange sicht aus..extra abgestimmt, extra teuer



jain...Verschleiß ( Rutenverschleiß ) ist bei dieser Angelart nichts ungewöhnliches. Manchmal sind es Materialfehler, manchmal der Gegner einfach zu schwer. Ein 100Kg Doggi oder Amberjack können eine Rute in handliche Einzelteile zerlegen.






Der Fisch der das angerichtet hat, war aber ein "Leichtgewicht".


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

???

Buh......hätt mal gern das Gesicht von dem Angler gesehen^^


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Buh......hätt mal gern das Gesicht von dem Angler gesehen^^



Kein Prob...






Die kaputte Rute ist für den Typen kein Prob, der hat nen sehr bekannten Angelladen in Thailand, war schon mit ihm auf fiese ^^ Mekongwelse angeln.


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Nein nicht nacher während des Rutenbruchs der muss ja geguckt haben, oder......


----------



## Nick_A (3. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Uiuiuiuiui...was für Monster !!! :m


----------



## walhalla (3. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Hallo, 

Unter www.atlanticfishingcharter.com/html/pictures.html sind ein paar Photos von unseren Faengen eingestellt.

Tight Lines
Matthias


----------



## Big Fins (3. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*



			
				walhalla schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Unter www.atlanticfishingcharter.com/html/pictures.html sind ein paar Photos von unseren Faengen eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Schöner Amberjack, wie wurde der gefangen?


----------



## walhalla (3. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

Der Amberjack wurde auf einen toten Bonito gefangen, aber normalerweise fangen wir die meisten Blackjacks und Amberjacks beim Jigging.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## just4fan (4. August 2006)

*AW: ( Little ) BIG GAME Bilder Thread*

hallöle, beim anblick der meisten bilder trau ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so richtig ))

ich machs trotzdem, 2005 im mai in kroatien mit nem freund auf ner klasse ausfahrt!!!! ))





































ich hoffe im nächsten jahr einen drauf zu setzen|director: frauchen muß halt mit, aber das wird!!!!!


----------

